# 2007 GRIZZLY 700 Fuel Filter??????



## spdracer71

I was wanting to replace the fuel filter on my Grizz. I looked at the parts fish and didn't see one.

Is there ONE??

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm almost positive there isn't one, when I had mine I went to the dealership and tried to buy one, they said they don't use one.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Is the bike fuel injected, if it is it should have a sock in the tank.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## countryboy61283

Mine was fuel injected, but we all know how dealerships are!!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

All efi's will have a sock in the tank. The brutes have very tender pumps and the socks must stay clean or replaced.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

